Ask HN: What do, when you have a “brilliant” idea, but suddenly cant recall it? - samstave
======
gamechangr
cry..

Seriously - I do something with my body that frees my mind...like going for a
bike ride.

------
samstave
This happens often - I will have a "brilliant" idea - but then need to table
it for whatever reasons, then when I go to recall it, I can't. I am sure you
have all done the same - but you still have the "feeling" of the idea - but
not the detail you had it at first.

How do you handle this? Do you note-book it ASAP? What tools help you document
when you have these thoughts and keep them?

~~~
DoreenMichele
Recall can be enhanced by recreating the situation you were in when you had
the thought. Memory is impacted by state or mood, place, context, etc.

But, yes, develop some system for making notes. If nothing else, email
yourself.

